# Free Kindle Book - Feed My Sheep



## fredtgreco (Nov 1, 2010)

Today only, Feed My Sheep: A Passionate Plea for Preaching is free for Kindle. Amazon.com: Feed My Sheep: A Passionate Plea for Preaching eBook: John MacArthur, R. Albert Mohler Jr., James Montgomery Boice, Derek W. H. Thomas, Joel R. Beeke, R. C. Sproul, R. C. Sproul Jr., Sinclair B. Ferguson, Don Kistler, Eric J. Alexander, J


----------



## puritan628 (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been following the web blog that announces these free Kindle books. It's awesome, isn't it? I then share it with my church family by posting it on my Facebook page and my church's Facebook fan page.

Yes, we need more pastors who preach the Bible!


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 1, 2010)

Downloaded. Thanks, Fred.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 1, 2010)

Got it. Thanks again for letting the board know.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 1, 2010)

Fred thanks for another great free book!


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 1, 2010)

Blev3rd said:


> Fred thanks for another great free book!


 
Reformation Trust has been great to give so many away!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 1, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Blev3rd said:
> 
> 
> > Fred thanks for another great free book!
> ...


 
Indeed!

I have to tell you, Fred, that I'm really starting to lust for an iPad. OK, maybe that's too strong a word because I'm trying to be smart about when I buy one.

With Kindle for iPad and iPhone as well as Logos for iPad and the ability to read ePub on iPad along with its speed, I think it may be the perfect appliance for me.


----------



## TomVols (Nov 1, 2010)

puritan628 said:


> I've been following the web blog that announces these free Kindle books. It's awesome, isn't it? I then share it with my church family by posting it on my Facebook page and my church's Facebook fan page.
> 
> Yes, we need more pastors who preach the Bible!


 
Where is this blog? I need it now...hurry...quick......


----------



## puritan628 (Nov 1, 2010)

TomVols said:


> Where is this blog? I need it now...hurry...quick......



Sorry for the delay - I had to work this morning. 

Free From Amazon Store « Free eBooks and Tips


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

